# Mayonnaise and toddlers?



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you feed your toddler mayo? When did you start, if you do. I have some recipes with it that I'd like to start introducing but I'm not sure if it's an ok food for my 18 mo old.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
Do you feed your toddler mayo? When did you start, if you do. I have some recipes with it that I'd like to start introducing but I'm not sure if it's an ok food for my 18 mo old.

The same time as I introduced eggs. Around 12 months. I have made my own mayo before and it is a million times yummier than the store bought stuff. It just doesn't keep well.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Absolutely - one of our first foods around 6 months was things like egg salad... All three had anything we had when they started solids.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

I do, starting around 11 or 12 months if I recall. I have a recipe for home-made, eggless mayo made with flax oil and almonds if you're interested. We love it here.


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *easy_goer* 
I do, starting around 11 or 12 months if I recall. I have a recipe for home-made, eggless mayo made with flax oil and almonds if you're interested. We love it here.

ooooh, I would love to see that recipe







:


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

Here is my mayo recipe:

1/4 cup raw almonds
1/4 cup soy or rice milk
1/2 teaspoon nutritional yeast
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup flax oil
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/4 teaspoon apple cider vinegar

-- combine ingredients in a blender in descending order; blend on high speed until thick and creamy. Makes 1 cup.

This keeps in the fridge for around 2 weeks. We put it on sandwiches, in recipes like egg salad and deviled eggs, and use it as a veggie dip occasionally.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

DS loves mayo & cheese sandwiches, and tuna salad sandwiches. I think we've been giving him stuff with may in it since he was about 18 months.

Also, if you want to make a traditional mayo recipe, many grocery stores sell pasteurized eggs these days so you don't have to worry about salmonella. (Not sure if those are in line with NFL, but I like to use them so that I can let DS "lick the bowl" without worrying.)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep. Plain-ol storebought mayo. She's had it since maybe 18 months or so? Whenever I started sandwiches







She loves it.

-Angela


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *easy_goer* 
Here is my mayo recipe:

1/4 cup raw almonds
1/4 cup soy or rice milk
1/2 teaspoon nutritional yeast
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup flax oil
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/4 teaspoon apple cider vinegar

-- combine ingredients in a blender in descending order; blend on high speed until thick and creamy. Makes 1 cup.

This keeps in the fridge for around 2 weeks. We put it on sandwiches, in recipes like egg salad and deviled eggs, and use it as a veggie dip occasionally.


Sounds easy and yummy! Thank you!!


----------

